
Digg fights user revolt over HD-DVD ban -- Digg founders took HD-DVD sponsorship - rwalker
http://texyt.com/Digg+founders+took+HD-DVD+sponsorship+00071
======
Goladus
I think what makes this the most interesting of all is that from the
standpoint of stomping out knowledge of the key, AACS's attempt at censorship
has resulted in a flat-out catastrophe.

I don't own an HD-DVD player, and have never made any effort to learn how to
break its encryption. I'm sure many people are just like me. If it wasn't for
the user revolt I wouldn't know about it. (I don't typically use Digg, and use
Reddit only rarely)

------
Alex3917
This is a really interesting case study. Especially since it seems as if
hundreds of new users are migrating over to Reddit. I wonder if there will be
any noticeable impact in Reddit's traffic because of this.

------
Sam_Odio
Digg's response: <http://blog.digg.com/?p=73>

Edit: huge update, digg surrenders -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18652>

------
rwalker
Update: every single story on the Digg front page is now related to the HD-DVD
key. This is certainly an interesting event in the history of community based
sites.

------
nickb
Digg's mistreating of their user base will take them down the Friendster path.
Oh well...

